# 2700K What's a good load Temp?



## fullinfusion (Jul 1, 2012)

4.7GHz whats a good load temp while running OCCT Cpu stress test.

I'm asking because I don't know what Intel call's for, as Im an old Amd FB


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 1, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> 4.7GHz whats a good load temp while running OCCT Cpu stress test.
> 
> I'm asking because I don't know what Intel call's for, as Im an old Amd FB



70*C is safe, don't let it get too close to 80*C. I usually deem ~65*C safe for 100% load for a 24/7 OC for SB but everyone has their preference.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 1, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> 70*C is safe, don't let it get too close to 80*C. I usually deem ~65*C safe for 100% load for a 24/7 OC for SB but everyone has their preference.


Yeah but like you said everybody has there preference! But whats actually the SAFE temp?

70c ?


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 1, 2012)

72.6°C

http://ark.intel.com/products/61275/Intel-Core-i7-2700K-Processor-(8M-Cache-up-to-3_90-GHz)


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jul 1, 2012)

Mine typically stays at 75c under WCG, 80-85c in IBT with a Hyper 212 EVO, 2 Push/Pull Cougar VortexHDB 1200RPM fans and chip set to 45x100, 1.3v core, 1.2v NB. Intels can handle up to around 100c if your fan fails, and I recommend keeping thermal protection enabled as these chips can definitely save themselves.


----------



## TRWOV (Jul 1, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> 72.6°C
> 
> http://ark.intel.com/products/61275/Intel-Core-i7-2700K-Processor-(8M-Cache-up-to-3_90-GHz)



Sorry that's TCASE, so about 90C for the cores (why isn't Tjmax specified?)


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 2, 2012)

On OCCT at 4.433 GHZ on a corsair H60 cpu water cooler I hit 66 to 70 depending on which core it is. Never over 70 for me with that set up and test.


----------



## Darkleoco (Jul 2, 2012)

On a stress test up to ~80 is safe but it should ideally be under 60 during normal gaming usage.


----------



## tuyen (Jul 3, 2012)

kciaccio said:


> On OCCT at 4.433 GHZ on a corsair H60 cpu water cooler I hit 66 to 70 depending on which core it is. Never over 70 for me with that set up and test.



You hit 70 with water??
I'm between 68-73 on AIR with a Noctua C14 at full load running 4500 on a 2600K.
If you're hitting 70 with water, I would seriously double and triple-check your cooling gear, and possibly consider replacing it.  That's way too hot for water.


----------



## tuyen (Jul 3, 2012)

TRWOV said:


> Sorry that's TCASE, so about 90C for the cores (why isn't Tjmax specified?)



Tj.Max for a 2600K is 98 degrees C, which means it will be exactly the same for a 2700K.


----------



## MasterInvader (Jul 3, 2012)

tuyen said:


> You hit 70 with water??
> I'm between 68-73 on AIR with a Noctua C14 at full load running 4500 on a 2600K.
> If you're hitting 70 with water, I would seriously double and triple-check your cooling gear, and possibly consider replacing it.  That's way too hot for water.



Off topic:
The Hydro Series shouldn't be compared with "water", the Rad is too small and thin.
My brother´s config [Saberthoot/2600k @ 4.8/ Xspc 360 WC Kit] dont get nothing above 50º at full stress/gaming.

On topic:
Safe temp´s for me, nothing above 50/60º max.


----------



## kciaccio (Jul 3, 2012)

tuyen said:


> You hit 70 with water??
> I'm between 68-73 on AIR with a Noctua C14 at full load running 4500 on a 2600K.
> If you're hitting 70 with water, I would seriously double and triple-check your cooling gear, and possibly consider replacing it.  That's way too hot for water.



Its only a corsair H60. Not some custom water set up. It's not even the corasair H100 whi h has twice the size radiator.


----------



## Jabber_Jay (Apr 17, 2019)

Hey guys thanks for this thread its ten years since last post! I just did a budget PC build 2019 , my first . Im running I7 2700k OC @4.7mhz w/ 1.3v , 1600mhz ram 32 gb ballistix sport, asus z77a mb, evga GeForce 1060 3gb superclocked ( I did not overclock this it does it its self) with a mastercooler 120l water cooler , did any of you guys find better outcomes over time ? 
Im getting package temps 70c- 74c on battlefield V at about 120fps, 
Fortnite on epic 120 fps 1620x1080 hovering at 58c-68c package temp
apex on high 70-300 fps 65 c 

I think I did good?


----------



## ruff0r (Apr 17, 2019)

Stay under 80c° for stress test , stay under 72c°~ for daily usage.

1.3v for 4.7ghz....seems too good... check with aida64 or cpu-z what your real vcore is under load i am pretty sure you have Load line calibration enabled adding more volts, try to stay below 1.4v for daily ussage with the boosted voltage. Temps are okayish, bfV is a little hot the others are fine.


----------



## xtreemchaos (Apr 17, 2019)

74.3 any hotter and it starts spitting at you and cussing, na 75 is safe in my view. charl


----------



## hat (Apr 17, 2019)

Temps are a little high. Battlefield 5 is likely the most CPU intensive game there, but you really should run a stress test not only to make sure it's stable, but also to check what max temps could be. Prime95 is a decent one.


----------



## Jabber_Jay (Apr 18, 2019)

1.446 v during game play should i back my overclock down to 4.6 instead if 4.7 ? Easy fix fir a non 24/7 gamer ? Ill use this rig maybe 3-4 years

Pic

Is the i73770k worth it or blow up the lga1155 after this?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 18, 2019)

They throttle at 100C, so my advice is keep it under 80C if its going to hit those temps for long periods of time

Some of them get less stable at higher temps, mine (a 2500k, forgot to say that) would hammer 5.1Ghz at 90C without issues in linpack testing


----------



## Jabber_Jay (Apr 18, 2019)

Thx Mussles Ill leave it as is , ive never touched 80c 76or 78 is the highest.
So temp is more important than volts than in the long run?


----------



## Mussels (Apr 18, 2019)

Jabber_Jay said:


> Thx Mussles Ill leave it as is , ive never touched 80c 76or 78 is the highest.
> So temp is more important than volts than in the long run?



no one really knows for sure, if you're doing balls to the walls OC for heavy regular loads, go in knowing that you might kill it.


----------



## Jabber_Jay (Apr 21, 2019)

Settled in nice at 4.5ghz 1.1-1.3v and can basically do anything to it , not a glitch , i ran the 4.8 ghz for about 5 days at 1.41 v , then i got greedy tried 4.9 ghz and made it mad , it boot looped at 4.9 , 4.8, 4.7 i went down to 4.5 and that was the magic number .

Core i7 2700k 3.5ghz o.c to 4.5
4x8 crucial ballistix sport 32gb ram
Asus. Z77a MB
Coolermaster 120l watercooler 
HyperxFury 480gb ssd
EVGA 600w psu
(In the mail) samsung evo 860 500gb ssd

Two new questions, can i boot windows from a nvme pcie ssd  2.0 on my z77a lga 1155, like small 120gb samsung evo 970 , and put all my games on my two ssd’s ?

And if i use sli can i run two gtx 1060 3gb ‘s ? I paid 100 for this one , if i spent anither 100 is still way cheaper than 500 and up for the new cards?

And if u run two gpus do i have to but a bridge cable ?
Which one outputs to monitor ? 
Thanks


----------



## Mussels (Apr 21, 2019)

1. You'll need a PCI-E card to use NVME on the older platforms, i dont think anyone knows if your board can boot from it until you try

2. you didnt state your full motherboard name, so i dont know if yours has SLI support

3. 1060 3GB's are not a good card to SLI. SLI doesnt add video ram and 3GB is going to be a waste with that much GPU power (and SLI in general isnt  great these days, its a dying tech)


----------



## Jabber_Jay (Apr 21, 2019)

oh its asus z77-a 
Well all these techs i built are dead but its rocking ,
Im looking to push it a little faster for a few bucks
Heres my bench mark,
When u say not that good , like a gtx1030 is 119 dollars at best buy and wont even run a game , i thought two gpus would pump the cpu up ??? No??

Im happy for all ur advice tho  Ive spent so many man hours in this buid im determined lol


----------



## Mussels (Apr 21, 2019)

That motherboard is crossfire only, no SLI support for nvidia cards.

when you SLI or crossfire, you add the GPU power together, with a few limitations

1. Only GPU power is added. Not VRAM, or anything else.
2. It only works in supported titles (which often misses a lot of big-name games or has serious bugs that never get fixed)
3. it needs supported motherboards, which as you've just found out you don't have


----------



## MrGenius (Apr 21, 2019)

Temps don't matter at all. If it's not throttling or shutting down, temps aren't too high. Period. End of story. You can close the thread now.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Apr 21, 2019)

Mussels said:


> That motherboard is crossfire only, no SLI support for nvidia cards.
> 
> when you SLI or crossfire, you add the GPU power together, with a few limitations
> 
> ...




Correct me if im wrong. I remember that there used to be a thread on TPU discussing a mod that got SLi working on a crossfire only board. Its probably an old thread probably from the P45 days. Maybe that thread is still alive and around somewhere.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 21, 2019)

FreedomEclipse said:


> Correct me if im wrong. I remember that there used to be a thread on TPU discussing a mod that got SLi working on a crossfire only board. Its probably an old thread probably from the P45 days. Maybe that thread is still alive and around somewhere.



it is around and active, but its not very reliable - doesnt work on modern drivers, doesnt work for everyone etc.

And to try it he'd have to throw in the cash outlay for cards that just dont SLI great.


----------

